# German Balloon Ram in Toronto



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen it at a LFS in and around GTA? Maybe Big Al's? Just curious.  I have some electric blue but I would really like to get my hands on the regular ones.

p.s. I'm looking specifically for the balloon kind. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

I have one, dragon aquarium sells the electric blue balloon. Also seen at big als sca rborough location.


----------



## Steve&Kim (May 30, 2010)

*Balloon rams*

I saw a bunch at the Big Als on Kennedy last Sunday.
They has blue, electric blue and yellows.
Steve


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Balloon fish of any kind are deformed and ugly.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> Balloon fish of any kind are deformed and ugly.


I agree.
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Balloon anything are usually culls that should not be sold as they are deformed and may be diseased.


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

This topic, the "creation" of the balloon type of German blue ram is definitely hotly contested. 

When I first saw the electric blue balloon I thought it was a regular fish. Like many gold fish strains this balloon type was selectively bred for its short body (mutated spine I suppose). But it breeds true which means it is a specific trait (just like its color). This type was cultivated in Malaysia back in 2008~2009 I think.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Almost all the big al's sell them. Theyre supplied to them from I think their Malaysian source or one of their other contacts over in that part of the world.

IMO the prices these and even the normal ones are sold for is a rip off.


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

That is what boxing day is for  Can't wait for Big Al's boxing day flyer.


----------

